# "Clima e Tempo no Algarve" - Conferência na Biblioteca de Tavira



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2011 às 16:56)

> *"Clima e Tempo no Algarve: Como o Mediterrâneo entra Atlântico Adentro” *é o tema da conferência do investigador Afonso do Ó, marcada para dia 8 de fevereiro, às 18h00, na Biblioteca Municipal Álvaro de Campos, em Tavira.



http://www.barlavento.pt/index.php/noticia?id=47239


----------



## amando96 (1 Fev 2011 às 20:36)

Entrada livre?


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2011 às 17:30)

amando96 disse:


> Entrada livre?



Sim, confirmei agora. Para os interessados, basta aparecer.


----------

